# opting for adopting, but still POAS-ing!! lol



## BobDog

Hands up those of you who are not TTC but still pee on a stick? :haha:

i'm guilty, i have 30 IC's left (i bought in bulk!! :haha:) and i peed on one tonight, just cos i'm an addict! hahaahahahahaa!!


----------



## 007bond

jenbrem said:


> Hands up those of you who are not TTC but still pee on a stick? :haha:
> 
> i'm guilty, i have 30 IC's left (i bought in bulk!! :haha:) and i peed on one tonight, just cos i'm an addict! hahaahahahahaa!!


ha ha love it! so true. . i can't have babies and i still do it! how mental is that lol

x


----------

